# -Detroit Lakes Area-



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have just moved over to the detroit lakes area from Fergas Falls an d was wondering if there are any major hotspots over here for Carp, Gar, or Buffalo?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Trapper_2 will hook you up with the best spots if you're really nice to him. Having a boat for the two of you to shoot from will get you on his good side real quick!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Whitehorse also knows some things just like trapper_2


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hey now weasle dont be given away all my secrets  ihick f your ever around bl let me no and ill show ya a spot or 2. and blhunter you gotta get a bow set up to so me and whitehorse can get you on some fish


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im outta money for rest of the spring. Damn waterfowl hunting. This fall or summer I will look at getting a bow. Trapper_2, you here for easter?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't get around the battle lake area alot but everynow and then I am over that way. I can't beleive that spearing opens in a little over a month. All I know is my boat is icting to hit the water.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Im outta money for rest of the spring. Damn waterfowl hunting. This fall or summer I will look at getting a bow. Trapper_2, you here for easter?


nope  i wish though should be up next weekend and then it ull be a while before im up confirmation is ruining my prime fishing time


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, well next weekend or the following won't work for me, I guess you, whitehorse, and I have to bow fish then.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep the carp better look out. does he have a extra bow you can use? i have a extra reel. im sure you could find a bow at a pawn shop in alex that would work fine otherwise.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will look into that.


----------

